# Current Litter - Just to prove it doesnt always go to plan.



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We had a beautiful litter of pups born this week, one white bitch, one white boy, one red boy. All self whelped. Thats where the good news ends.

Mum has been a complete nightmare. The first pup had a textbook birth, we put him with mum for her to clean up and bond with and she just flipped out. Totally unprovoked she attacked him and ripped an ear. The next pup, the bitch, she was snarling and trying to attack her whilst she was being born,we had to hold her back  The third one was born quite some time later (she'd been scanned with only two pups twice!! And showed no signs of carrying another) and was out of his sac and barely alive. She tried to attack him as he was coming out, then as I tried to resusciate him she was snarling and trying to grab at him - Iwas on my own at this point so it was a nightmare. He took one half hearted breath at birth but never got going 

The boy she attacked made it through the first night, then struggled the next day,was losing weight and very weak. He had 3 vets visits, tried desperately to get him going but he died at only 30 hours of age 

The little girl is a fighter and still going. She is very tiny and although weak, she is growing in strength slowly. We had to hand rear her mostly the first couple of days, holding mum down (two of us!!) to allow pup to have a bit of her milk. Over the first few days the maternal instinct seemed to kick in to some degree and she started to more willingly feed her, although baby is too weak to get much milk so we are syringe and tube feeding her also. Mum is also cleaning her up and stimulating her to pee and poo, though last night as she was doing that she pulled the umbilical cord which, although due to drop off imminently anyway, has left pup with a very sore belly 

Baby will be one week old on monday. I have had a sleepless week to get her this far - hourly feeds through the day and night, I cant tell you how exhausted I am. She has everything going against her at the moment, but she is definately a fighter so needs all the positive thoughts she can get to see her through this. I hope that if she can get to 3 weeks and be weaned onto solid food she will do great, but its the two weeks between now and then im not so sure about. She is gaining weight daily, but only one or two grams a day which is such a small amount.

Please keep her in your thoughts, I have got so attached to her and her little fighting spirit. I so hope she will be strong enough to pull through. I've put some pictures of her below. I have done what you should never do with a struggling pup - I've given her a name. I was watching the film V for Vendetta when she was just a couple of days old, just lost her brother and really struggling. One of the characters in that is called "Evey" and I thought it would be a sweet name for her. So, this is Evey/Evie, my little baby  She will be coming to live with me if she pulls through, i've been on 24 hour puppy duty with her all week so there is no doubt she is mine 










Mother of the year  Taken yesterday.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Needless to say, we wont be breeding mum again


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O goodness Jess, what a nightmare week you have had 

My heart goes out to you. It must have been such a traumatic time.

Little Evie (love her name) is adorable and a real credit to all your hard work.

The pics are beautiful. So glad Mum is beginning to accept her.

RIP the little ones.

Run Free.

xxxx


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry you've had such a hard time. I hope she continues to do well. What a shame the other two didn't make it. Sleep tight boys


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds bloody awful and everyones worst nightmare!! Just awful!! I hope the pup pulls through! 

She looks so attentive in the last pic! Looks can be deceiving eh!!

ETA: she's gonna have a beautiful head!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i am so sorry, Sleep tight little ones. Sending strength and hope xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh sorry you have had such a terrible experinace  Hope the little girlie does well from now on. RIP boys


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The pics where she was cuddling the baby are during the 4am feed last night. For some reason (probably due to being tired and not with it) she is happy to cuddle the baby during the night but hasnt got the time for her during the day, other than to clean the excess milk off her face. We are using a homemade formula for her (reduces the risk of diarrhea you get with whelpi sometimes) and its lovely and sweet so mum just wants that  She IS chilling out a bit, but I will never trust her with her baby.

It has been a bloody awful week, first the babies, then Simon's operation. Thankfully im so sleep deprived I dont think my brain is properly processing all the stress so im coping ok :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh Jess how I feel for you and know exactly what your going through 
I prey with everything I have got that this wee one makes it. Its always the good guys that get the not so easy whelps.
May the ones that didnt make it sleep in peace, you did all you could which is all you can do!
Try and take it easy (which I know you wont as its hard with a demanding pup) because this really can get you down, tiring, emotional & very disheartening after all the time put into planning a litter!

Ohh that little mummys a bugger - but looking ever so cute with the beautiful baby! Shes meant to be I can feel it! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh honey! What a nightmare! As horrible as this is going to sound I'm pleased that this has happened to an experienced breeder and not someone who hasn't got a clue what they are doing. Heaven knows what the situation would be like if you were a novice on the breeding front.

That sounds wrong... I've worded it badly.... What I mean is... Thank goodness you are an experienced breeder. Not how it sounds above _I'm pleased its happened to you_ because I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Someone pass me a shovel lol 

I pray that this little girl keeps up with her fighting spirit, and I also hope that you can keep fighting for her also. (((hugs)))


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oh honey! What a nightmare! As horrible as this is going to sound I'm pleased that this has happened to an experienced breeder and not someone who hasn't got a clue what they are doing. Heaven knows what the situation would be like if you were a novice on the breeding front.
> 
> That sounds wrong... I've worded it badly.... What I mean is... Thank goodness you are an experienced breeder. Not how it sounds above _I'm pleased its happened to you_ because I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Someone pass me a shovel lol
> 
> I pray that this little girl keeps up with her fighting spirit, and I also hope that you can keep fighting for her also. (((hugs)))


Dont worry, I know what you mean entirely. We at least have experience of having to supplement young pups so have a clue what we are doing :thumbup: But, this is the first one i've had where the bitch has attacked the litter and we've had to hand raise them from day one. Thank god for the dad's breeder in america who has been an amazing help throughout. She has 40 years experience with the breed, gave us the recipe for the formula, has talked us through tube feeding... She has been a godsend  Even the most experienced breeders need help and advice sometimes. I have been taking as much as I can possibly get, anything that will give my little baby a fighting chance.

If this little sweetie makes it, she will be one *VERY* special little person.

I was unsure whether to post this thread as I cant tell you how fragile this little pup is, she is SO tiny (about 70g) and really we are taking it an hour at a time, not even a day. The little boy went downhill so quickly and as anyone who has been in this position knows, the vets are incredibly limited to what meds they can give a tiny puppy, there is very little that can be done  Its not nice posting a thread like this not knowing if my next post on here might be the bad news im dreading having to share... But if one person reads this and is put of breeding their bitch for the sake off it thinking it might be a fun experience or cos its good for the bitch, then I think its worth sharing as we're going through it


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe ask your vets for subcutaneous fluids to inject - if the pup is weak or dehydrated? We was given them to give every hour, and I can not explain the change in the remaining pup we had, went from strenght to strenght!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We have been giving her glucose water as well as the formula and that is a definate improvement  Weak is probably not the best word, for her size she is probably doing well, but she is VERY tiny even for her breed and so she just is struggling to get mums milk down when she is feeding. She is improving each day, but its just whether she is improving fast enough...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> We have been giving her glucose water as well as the formula and that is a definate improvement  Weak is probably not the best word, for her size she is probably doing well, but she is VERY tiny even for her breed and so she just is struggling to get mums milk down when she is feeding. She is improving each day, but its just whether she is improving fast enough...


I know what you mean, brings it all back - bet your feeling well out your comfort zone 
we was told by the vet to inject as it gets in quicker - but I am pleased to hear she is doing ok, scarey when their small isnt..Never seen puppies as small as ours - but your little one sure does look diddy


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this - and really hope that the pup is strong enough to pull through. 

Mommy is VERY naughty! 

*hugs*

x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Jess  what a week you've had , it must be heartbreaking seeing little one's not make it. Evie is such a beautiful name, wishing you the best of luck with her 

RIP little pupstars


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP little ones.. 

And here hoping the little girl stays strong and you guys can pull through this the best you can.. xxx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

What an awful time you've all had  sending loads of vibes that the little girl continues to go from strength to strength xx


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't begin 2 know how u feel, after just whelping Cara this week and knowing the hard work involved when things go 2 plan, and there was 4 of us on hand, I can't imagine how u coped on your own 

I'm so sorry u lost 2 pups, sleep tight lil ones, fingers crossed your special girlie makes it xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well don you, r.i.p to the lost soul and sending all my hopes and prayers for Evie.

You know what when Maya was having her litter this ran through my mind, I was so scared so may reject them etc to this day i'm still amazed at the ability to raise 10 pups with no runt in the litter, she was a wonderful mum and still is whenever she sees her pups. It is a shame she can't have any more pups but the stress I went through with that litter ws enough but for what you've been through, I just could not cope and it's just a delight now she's been spayed so I no longer have that risk.

I really take my hat off to people like you, you do everything right and defiantly don't deserve such heartbreak. I hope someone does read this and get put off just breeding from their bitch.

I think this thread should be made sticky!


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

ugh this is the worst! I know how excited you were about this litter and after you never replied the morning they were born I was so worried  hope this little baby stays strong. You have worked soooo hard for her!
xxx


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

Jess2308 said:


> Mother of the year  Taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a gorgeous little pup! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Sorry to hear you lost two. As for the mum attacking the pups - it happens. Dogs are like us, if something is causing pain then you try and get rid of it (though I must say I never tried eating my babies haha). Hope mum is recovering well. At least you know now that she found it hard and there's a chance of her finding it hard next time. Good idea not to breed her again like you said  x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks can be decieving....mum looks like butter wouldn`t melt in those pictures.

Rip to the two little ones over the bridge. But your little Evie there looks like a fighter & so cute :thumbup: I`ll be praying for her getting stronger.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

oh poor little mites, any idea why she did that , hope Evie makes it, though a more deserving name for her would be something like Hope Precious,Kindred Spirit,looking forward to her growing up


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor little ones . I hope she pulls through seems like she's a fighter. Is there any history of it in mum's lines or is it a one off? Does her breeder know?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So sorry RIP little ones.. hope the little girl makes it... you are going all you can


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So very sorry this has happened to you and the pups R.I P little ones. I hope your little girl thrives Wishing you good luck in the coming weeks


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Jess hun - what an awful week for you. I echo Tanya's sentiments; thank goodness you are expereinced and knew what to do - and thank you so much for being brave enough to post this so that inexpeienced people can see that having a litter of pups is not the walk through a rose garden they fondly imagine it to be.

Sending you and the little girl all the vibes I can - I've got fingers and everything else crossed that she makes it. And I know Evie will be occupying your every waking thought at the moment, but don't forget to think about yourself and take care of yourself in all of this. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Evie is still hanging in there, feeding enthusiastically so thats a good sign  Its if she stops wanting to feed I will panic!

It is no fun being up every hour, I dont even know what day of the week it is, its very disconcerting!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Cant wait to see how she grows, maybe she was saved coz she's gonna win Crufts :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Cant wait to see how she grows, maybe she was saved coz she's gonna win Crufts :thumbup:


Not this year I dont think :lol:

Apparently, little Evie should develop some fawn/red spots when she gets older :thumbup: She will be pretty if she makes it


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad she is hanging in there - hope she makes it - keep us posted - Little Evie is a beauty *hugs*


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Evie is a true little fighter and so cute, thank goodness she has you. 

run free the two little ones who were just to special to stay.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry to hear what has happened, i prey little Evie makes it, 

R I P little ones.xxxxxxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Not this year I dont think :lol:
> 
> Apparently, little Evie should develop some fawn/red spots when she gets older :thumbup: She will be pretty if she makes it


Ooh a parti!

Im sure she will be able to strut her stuff next year


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just to let you all know Evie is still doing well, currently snuggled up asleep in my clevage :lol: She likes snuggling down there  My rats do that too :lol:

She just weighed in at 82g after her last feed, which is nearly 10g up from yesterday morning  She's definately going the right way, maybe all those positive thoughts are helping!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Just to let you all know Evie is still doing well, currently snuggled up asleep in my clevage :lol: She likes snuggling down there  My rats do that too :lol:
> 
> She just weighed in at 82g after her last feed, which is nearly 10g up from yesterday morning  She's definately going the right way, maybe all those positive thoughts are helping!


Awww, thats great. Fingers crossed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful, she reminds me of Teigans first litter of puppies, so small and fragile but strong willed babies. Hope everything goes well with her and wins her fight, sounds like she is getting there by the weight gain. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Everything crossed here - keep up the great work sounds like she couldn't be in better hands!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless we have every thing crossed for evie xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

For a size comparison...

From the beginning of the thread, taken about 3 days ago:










And today... She is a bit more of a wriggler though!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh wow - that's great hun! What a testament to you and your care. Here's hoping she continues to improve ((((hugs))))


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Am glad to hear that Jess - Keep it up!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You can easily see the difference in size she looks like she is really coming on now:thumbup::thumbup:

I've just looked at the weights of my pups at 3 days old my smallest surviving pup was 10.5 oz which is about 290 g. I couldn't cope with pups as tiny as Evie.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

What nightmare glad little 1 is fighting on special girl :thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so glad shes a fighter for you, your doing a fab job with her hun xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

So sorry about the boys  (RIP littlunsxx) Eat well and get strong Evie - you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Bless her! Give it a few weeks and you'll wonder what you were worried about little fighter!!

How's mother of the year??? Any more progress?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Some more positive thoughts coming your way Evie


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

Mum is actually doing ok now. She isnt being left with her baby at all, but during supervised feeding and cleaning sessions she seems to be very attentive. She had a vet trip last thursday as she wasnt quite right in herself and had a high temperature, and we actually found out she had metritis, probably due to the dead pup she hung onto for so long  So, that could possibly explain some of her behaviour, she is much better now she's on the medication for that


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Mum is actually doing ok now. She isnt being left with her baby at all, but during supervised feeding and cleaning sessions she seems to be very attentive. She had a vet trip last thursday as she wasnt quite right in herself and had a high temperature, and we actually found out she had metritis, probably due to the dead pup she hung onto for so long  So, that could possibly explain some of her behaviour, she is much better now she's on the medication for that


Hope things continue to improve for you.... heaven knows you deserve it, the amount of hard work you put into your dogs and campaigning them!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hope things continue to improve for you.... heaven knows you deserve it, the amount of hard work you put into your dogs and campaigning them!


Well, lets just hope this little angel becomes the next member of the show team, wouldnt that be wonderful after all this? 

I just got some more pictures of her, she is a bit damp as mum gave her a wash  She also looks to be going fawn, or possibly fawn patches... Will be interesting to see how her colour develops. Her pigment is also coming in already!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's a very cute little puppy. I hope she continues to do well


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww love her, she's so small and cute :001_wub:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope she keeps fighting, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She's just weighed in at 85g!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no im so sorry to hear this  I wonder what happened to mum to make her act like that? Just very stressed/frightened I guess? 

Glad that the little one is thriving, she looks smaller than my kittens, how are they doing now? *big paw hugs* from us and the babies x


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

aww look at her ickle nose! :001_wub:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Cute! I hope she thrives. 

So sorry for the loss of your others. It's hard  With the one and only litter my old dog had we lost 3/10- it was a C-section and she had no milk either so we hand reared those last seven and it is a commitment and a half!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad your little fighter is still fighting xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck Jess, what a horrid week for you

seems she may make it which will make her so special


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow...you have certainly have had a rough time of it  i hope little Evie continues to get stronger...((((hugs))))


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thought you all might like to see these pictures taken of Evie today. She is quite the wriggler now so they are not the best photos. I've been told she may turn out to be long coat, which would be lovely as I have been wanting a long coat chihuahua for ages  She still continues to have a healthy appetite and is growing well (94g today).




























She is now sitting


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww i`m so pleased she is continuing to get stronger & gaining weight.

She`s a little fighter & your doing a mganificent job:thumbup:


----------



## fleur12 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh wow shes beautiful.

Keep growing Evie! x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Aww i`m so pleased she is continuing to get stronger & gaining weight.
> 
> She`s a little fighter & your doing a mganificent job:thumbup:


Couldn't have said it better myself!

Keep on going Evie :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww she is beautiful and one very special little girl.

Keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

so nice to hear she is getting bigger and stronger


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

aww she is a brave little girl, determined to be here bless her.

Lots of positive vibes being sent your way little Evie xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a little star you are Evie keep fighting and feeding :thumbup: 

Everything is crossed for you Jess


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

That's brilliant news Jess, keep up the good work. Altogether now....Grow Evie ,grow Evie grow!!!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all!

She is a little sweetie, wont be long til her eyes open, i'll feel better then :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> She is a little sweetie, wont be long til her eyes open, i'll feel better then :lol:


you sure will , all those sleepless nights will be forgoten. glad all is well x


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww!!! She is quite a lovely little fighter!!  x


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Your story made me very sad. I don't know anything about breeding, and I never realised this could happen hmy: How horrible for everyone concerned.

I take my hat off to you, Jess. I don't have a fraction of the patience and perseverence you so clearly have. Keep up the excellent work and keep posting!



The pictures are heartwarming. She looks like a real wee cutie!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments. I am exhausted, im getting about 3 hours sleep a day when my mum takes over the puppy duties but it will all be worth it if she pulls through. She is a tough little thing 

Here's todays photos


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah bless. How long until her eyes open Jess?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahhh wow, she looks so sweet & content. Bless her, she melts your heart.:thumbup:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

She is a gorgeous little girl <3 I take my hat off to you thats dedication. xxx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, she certainly is adorable 

The eyes open anywhere between 10 and 15 days, she is 10 days old today I think, so anyday from now


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

It is great to see the difference in her from the first photo to the last She is so lovely, Hope you get a night's sleep soon - you certainly deserve one.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Our eyes are starting to open


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been following this thread and been so pleased for how little Evie is doing. I am amazed at how tiny she is - it is only seeing today's picture of her in your hand that makes me realise what a frail little lady she is.

She is lucky it was you that was her mom's owner and not somebody who hadnt a clue what they were doing.

How is mom with her now?

Well done - you should be so proud :thumbup:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

This is so exciting


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I've been following this thread and been so pleased for how little Evie is doing. I am amazed at how tiny she is - it is only seeing today's picture of her in your hand that makes me realise what a frail little lady she is.
> 
> She is lucky it was you that was her mom's owner and not somebody who hadnt a clue what they were doing.
> 
> ...


Mum is away from her now  She didnt turn on her or anything, but she just completely lost interest a few days ago, she was getting very stressed when we were trying to get her to feed the baby even to the point of kicking the pup off her belly and flinging it about a foot in the air  she didnt want to clean her and just had had enough. We put her back in with the other chi girls for an afternoon and she pretty much refused to be put back with her baby so we decided that as we were already feeding and cleaning her ourselves, it was probably doing pup more harm than good having a stressed out mum around her  Mum is much happier being back as part of her gang and isnt missing her baby at all!! 

Strangely, Evie is feeding MUCH better without her mum and has nearly doubled her weight (albeit a few days late) today, I think her mum being so agitated was passing on to baby


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so glad this little one is continuing to thrive:thumbup: well done jess


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes beautiful, you have done a great job,well done to you, fingers crossed she carries on getting stronger._


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess what's her weight now?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She's 134g at last weigh in 

Cute pic!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

She is one lucky girl to have you as her mom -- are you keeping her? x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> She is one lucky girl to have you as her mom -- are you keeping her? x


Oh yes, definately


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I am so glad she is getting stronger and growing

well done Jess and good luck little Evie - what a start to your life


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

its lovely to see her little eyes opening, and that she's put on so much weight


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm delighted for you in that she's putting on weight and looks really good. Massive kudos to you for putting in this work, you must be knackered!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh she's still so teeny even for a chi baby  I can't wait to see how she matures!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Awww bless her, shes so teeny. Glad shes gaining weight, her little eyes opening look so cute. x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thought i'd share todays pics.

Lunch:




























And enjoying the sun after, but she fell asleep after her big meal :lol:




























And back in her bed:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww so adorable  well done you :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Honestly, I an't cope with the cuteness! I saw a tiny chi in [email protected] this week and just wanted to steal it!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Just too cute for words! :001_wub:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

She is so adorable. You two will have such a special bond x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im fairly sure she just sees me as the supplier of food :lol:

Btw, we have an application for the "mum" role 























































Isn't she precious


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww, sh's come along so wonderful and What a nice idea, maya :thumbup:

I always meant to ask is Maya ever gonna be a mum, she looks ready to be a foster mum already for practise


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Maya will be having babies when she has her season at the end of the year if all goes to plan. She adores babies so she will be a wonderful mum  She spends most days sitting outside the babies "nursery" door, I had to let her have a look at baby :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Maya will be having babies when she has her season at the end of the year if all goes to plan.


  ohhhh I would love a wee Maya to show 

The pupster is certainly looking good, such a wee cutie!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohhhh I would love a wee Maya to show
> 
> The pupster is certainly looking good, such a wee cutie!


Im sure that could be arranged, it will be a tri litter


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwwww, now that I defiantly can't wait for :thumbup:

My Maya was a great mum, maybe it's a Maya thing?  but sounds like your maya is defiantly up for being a mum :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Im sure that could be arranged, it will be a tri litter


:drool: The Tris are my fav! Gives me enough time to start 'sweet' talking to :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Those photos are priceless :thumbup:

What a little star she is - well done x


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

Just seen this thread I just wanted to say what a brilliant person you are jess not to give up at all on the little one, you are an absolute star and credit to yourself and your dogs, I am so glad the little one is coming on well she looks a wee smasher I'm sure when you can get some more sleep/rest you will be able to see what hard committed work you have done.
Keep up the hard work jess and of course baby! I'm so glad you kept in there and never gave up I'm sure a lot of people will be encouraged reading this and so they should be you've done a great job
All the best jess & little un!
Lea x x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

awww her eyes are open  she's such a little sweetie, you've done an amazing job so far and she's coming on great :thumbup:


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

Those photos with Maya just melt your heart. What a lovely dog she is.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Maya is a sweetie, basenjis dont have the best reputation but Maya is such a loving dog, she adores the babies


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

What lovely pics of Aunty Maya and baby!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't wait for the next update and pics. She is sooooo beautiful. I am in awe that you have managed to do what you have done with her. So happy this is turning out so well xxx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Today's cute photos. We are walking properly now, albeit rather wobbly!! Mummy Maya was terribly concerned :lol:




























She barely fits in a hand anymore!














































And snuggling up with her "brother"


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahh she is so cute.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww, I can't believe how lovely maya is with her. You can see how gentle she is and how much she loves little Evie :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww, I can't believe how lovely maya is with her. You can see how gentle she is and how much she loves little Evie :001_wub:


Maya is terrible with puppies  I brought my mums now 6 month old chi pup home when she was 12 weeks and Maya thought it was her baby. She produced milk and everything, was trying to feed her all the time


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is coming along great you should be proud of yourself :yesnod:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww what a good Mummy Maya's being  so nice of her to help out


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Awww what a good Mummy Maya's being  so nice of her to help out


Im not sure how much help she is being, mostly she just gets in the way  BUT, she is good at cleaning baby and baby loves following her "mum" around so she's good for something


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Im not sure how much help she is being, mostly she just gets in the way  BUT, she is good at cleaning baby and baby loves following her "mum" around so she's good for something


Awww bless, well at least she's trying to make an effort unlike her real other


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone on getting this little fighter so far. She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww I am so sorry that happened to you, Evie is so adorable she looks like a fighter! 

Run free little ones


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Will you breed from this Bitch again? she has been through such an awful time


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie is 3 weeks tomorrow. She has started on solid foods over the weekend.

Firstly on baby rice:










Then tonight she had puppy food which went down very well!




























And she has a new surrogate mum it seems, Poppy the chihuahua 





































Just watching the movie she was named after on BBC2 right now while she's snuggled up on my lap


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

Awwww - wish she was snuggled up on mine


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

So happy to hear she is doing so well ! I am late reading this thread, Run free little ones !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up on the whole thread. I am so glad that after all worry and sadness, Little Evie is doing so well, She is so sweet.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

What absolutely gorgeous photos - so nice to see her eating from your hand.

You should be so proud of her and yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GO Evie :thumbup: what a little fighter she's been


----------



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

evie ,awwwwww:thumbup:
wot a fighter she is


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Pleased Evie is doing well and that you are keeping her 

Will you have her mum spayed now, it looks like motherhood is not for her, bless her


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some new pictures. She has patches coming through now, check out her ears!




























She's discovered her back legs recently :lol: She likes scratching at her face with them


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't think it possible but she is getting cuter by the day :001_wub:

Loving the new pics especially like the last one where she is giving a very strange look at her back leg x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> I didn't think it possible but she is getting cuter by the day :001_wub:
> 
> Loving the new pics especially like the last one where she is giving a very strange look at her back leg x


:lol: She scratches at her ear then looks round like "What the hell is that???"


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh she is a beauty. So glad she is doing well. xxx


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi...Ive just caught up with this thread this morning and am so pleased to see how your little baby is doing, and although I breed cats I too have had to hand rear on several occasions, so I can feel your pain from here! I was interested to read though that you tube fed her, is this a method you have used before? its something that I have thought about doing, but usually just use a 1ml syringe.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

angel a said:


> Hi...Ive just caught up with this thread this morning and am so pleased to see how your little baby is doing, and although I breed cats I too have had to hand rear on several occasions, so I can feel your pain from here! I was interested to read though that you tube fed her, is this a method you have used before? its something that I have thought about doing, but usually just use a 1ml syringe.


I had never tube fed a puppy before, we were struggling to get enough food in her as she didnt have the strength to suck milk from a bottle at first and syringe feeding can be very risky and im not brave enough to do it :lol: The breeder of the dad of the pup in america advised us to tube feed and we got our vet to show us how to do it, its actually very easy and obviously it means the puppy definately gets the food it needs. Once she was strong enough to suck the milk through a teat we changed to the syringe/teat as in the pictures on recommendation of another american breeder :thumbup: At Crufts this weekend we bought a whole load of bottles, syringes and feeding tubes incase we have this again


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, syringe feeding can be really risky which is why I was asking about the tube feeding, perhaps I need to get my lovely vet to show me how to do it. Now she is suckling from a teat, do they have the holes already in them because thats another tricky thing that I have problems with. You actually got to go to Crufts? How fantastic, I havent been for years, but do miss showing dogs so much, cat showing is just not the same


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Will you be breeding form mum again or spaying her, doesn't sound as though she'd want another litter, bless her


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

angel a said:


> I agree, syringe feeding can be really risky which is why I was asking about the tube feeding, perhaps I need to get my lovely vet to show me how to do it. Now she is suckling from a teat, do they have the holes already in them because thats another tricky thing that I have problems with. You actually got to go to Crufts? How fantastic, I havent been for years, but do miss showing dogs so much, cat showing is just not the same


The tubes have the holes in them already. All you have to do is syringe the formula into the tube, put the tube down the throat to the correct length then gently syringe it in - job done!! I was paranoid about getting the tube in the lungs but apparently thats hard to do :lol: I managed to get it into the right place each time.

We managed to get a breeder friend to watch Evie so we could get to Crufts. She eats very enthusiastically now so she just needed someone with a bit of experience with babies to look out for her and make sure she had her feeds but she was fine.



Amethyst said:


> Will you be breeding form mum again or spaying her, doesn't sound as though she'd want another litter, bless her


From my very first post 



> Needless to say, we wont be breeding mum again


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

That's good to hear are you keeping her or spaying her and finding her another home


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry, I think you misunderstood my question, I was wondering if the teats that you put on the syringes already had the holes in them or if you had to do that yourself, as the ones I have used in the past havent had holes in them and I find it really tricky to get a hole that is just the right size.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> That's good to hear are you keeping her or spaying her and finding her another home


Oh no, she will stay, she is my mums pet!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

angel a said:


> Sorry, I think you misunderstood my question, I was wondering if the teats that you put on the syringes already had the holes in them or if you had to do that yourself, as the ones I have used in the past havent had holes in them and I find it really tricky to get a hole that is just the right size.


Oops, sorry, ignore me :lol:

No, the teats i've always had with puppy bottles have had no holes. I just make the hole with a hot needle. It is very fiddly getting it the right size isnt it?


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm delighted to read she is doing well still. Only just caught up on this thread. Well done for persevering when a lot would have given up. You are a credit to the dog world!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

You have done a wonderful job to rear this lovely little lady, you should be giving yourself one hell of a pat on the back :thumbup:

It really does bother me however that it would seem no matter how hard someone tries and no matter how well they do, there is always someone who tries to find just that little bit of something wrong so they can criticize (sp) Some people must live really sad and tedious little lives if they can only find happiness in looking for ways to put others down


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> You have done a wonderful job to rear this lovely little lady, you should be giving yourself one hell of a pat on the back :thumbup:
> 
> It really does bother me however that it would seem no matter how hard someone tries and no matter how well they do, there is always someone who tries to find just that little bit of something wrong so they can criticize (sp) Some people must live really sad and tedious little lives if they can only find happiness in looking for ways to put others down


Tell me about it  Especially when it was already quite clearly stated :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww lovely pictures updates- she is super cute :001_smile:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some more baby pictures, she's looking like a real puppy now... almost!










Yaaawwwwnnnnn










Her ridgeback :lol: Someone said to me that this might indicate she is long coated. Will be interesting to see if that is true  I'd love a long coat!









































































For those interested, she is currently weighing in at 275g and is on 4 meals a day of formula (now onto a bottle which makes feeding easier), one of baby rice and one of mushy Royal Canin Starter food  She takes ALL of it very enthusiastically 

I tried to snap a nice picture of mum and dad this morning, when i hit the button mum was looking at the camera too but she must have turned to bark at the pugs :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is dad your American Imp??? Or have I got that round my neck lol?


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

glad shes doing well, very cute


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

she is gorgeous you have done so well!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh Jess I could steal her!
Such a good pedigree to start with too :thumbup1:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

She's so cute Jess, you've done an amazing job with her.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all 

Yes Tanya, dad is Logie from America. This is his first litter, just typical mum decided to be a monster  One of the little boys that died was the image of Logan's very famous dad so it would have been wonderful if he had made it to see how he'd have matured as well. Such is life I suppose, poor little boys


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh she is so sweet. Glad all is going so well. xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Special little girl gorgeous


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thought i'd share these pictures now, i didnt before as it seemed a bit sad and morbid  But maybe you guys might like to see him.... This is the little boy who only made it to one day. Wasnt he gorgeous?










Evie on the left, brother on the right. You can see his poor ripped ear  He was a lot bigger than Evie though, she was tiny bless her! Little boy was going to have a beautiful head!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Rest in peace little angels

I've taken pics of my babies that haven't made it. I don't show them to anyone but I look at them myself because I want them to be remembered, even though they were here for such a short time.

Evie is gorgeous. Her head is amazing!!!

Some of my smooths have been kind of "downy" looking, at Evie's age (but turned out to be smooth). I was told once by a very experienced breeder (bred longs and smooths) that l/c's usually have "fluff" around their ears by 4 weeks. If that's true, you will know quite soon if she's a l/c.

You've done an amazing job with Evie. She's going to be a stunner


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Such beautiful photos. Evie is a credit to your devotion x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

It would be nice if she did turn out to be longcoat, she has certainly got a lot of fluff around her ears BUT, she has not had a great start and her coat could just reflect that. It doesnt matter either way though, I just want her to keep fighting on 

Now, the big question of the day... *Who wants to see an Evie video?? * Im just about to upload one


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Now, the big question of the day... *Who wants to see an Evie video?? * Im just about to upload one


ME - I do, I do!!
She is soooooooo adorable and Dad is :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its uploading now! Says it has 38mins to go  Must be my slow connection as the video isnt long :lol:

Just noticed how many views this thread has had  People must come on for their daily Evie pic fix each day


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Does pixie have longs in her pedigree too? I know logan does??

She is looking so good jess you must be so relieved that she is doing so well?? 

Congrats with logans placing at crufts


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Does pixie have longs in her pedigree too? I know logan does??
> 
> She is looking so good jess you must be so relieved that she is doing so well??
> 
> Congrats with logans placing at crufts


Ummm.. She probably does have a few generations back when crossing the coats was allowed, but the first couple of generations are all smooths  But yeah, Logie's mum was a long and there were a couple of longs in his litter  Im thrilled she is doing so well, she's such a tough little thing!!

And thank you! Was very pleased with his 2nd as he was completely opposite to the type the judge was going for!! VERY happy with his placing


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie's video, taken a couple of days ago! Please excuse the erratic camera :lol:

YouTube - Evie at Three Weeks


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you ever need a pup sitter, then I am willing


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> If you ever need a pup sitter, then I am willing


:lol: You'd never do it again! We had a sitter to look after her for crufts and I was phoning/texting them every hour to make sure she was ok


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww thank you for sharing that video with us. I haven't had much to do with little breeds but everytime I see Evie she just melts my heart. I am one of those who come on everyday to see your updates as they brighten my day to see how she is changing daily.

She is adorable and when she was licking you it just made me coo out loud! With the video it really shows just how tiny she actually is against your hand.

Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The video is great you can tell she has a great bond with you when she smells your hand. I love it when she shakes her head and falls over lol You should be very proud of yourself and little Evie


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolutely, completely, utterly 100% ADORABLE - she really is something :001_wub:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG she is so sweet, it reminded me of my kids learning to crawl 

All the best with her x


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

What a lovely video, she's just gorgeous!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

she's such a little sweetie :001_wub:

It's hard to imagine her size on the photos of just her but next to your hand in the vid, can see just how tiny she is... so delicate and dainty


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im glad you all liked the video, she is such an affectionate pup, I could cuddle her all day long 

She definately is very tiny


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sleep tight little ones, so sorry you lost them. 

Evie is gorgeous though and thanks to you will have a wonderful life, bet you treasure her every day.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Its uploading now! Says it has 38mins to go  Must be my slow connection as the video isnt long :lol:
> 
> Just noticed how many views this thread has had  People must come on for their daily Evie pic fix each day


Yep I do! Evie is totally gorgeous and such a credit to all your hard work and dedication xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Evie should be compulsory viewing if anyone is having a bad day!  she is beyond words   xx well done to both of you xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie is 4 weeks old today and doing really well  She was at the vet over the weekend as she was having some trouble after feeding, she was snorting/vomiting little bits back up. Turns out she was a bit colicky so we are having to wind her for about 10 mins after every feed and we've put her back down to smaller feeds more often


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

awww bless her. love her lil fat tum lol


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

so adorable


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I could look at oics of her all day


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Imagine how much time i waste with her right here :lol:

Oooh, weird things happening. I think the chihuahua thinks its people :lol: Not only does she copy our expressions (seriously, you should see her frown!!!) but she will also wave at me!! How cute is that? I tried to get a video of it last night but she was very sleepy and wasnt really doing it. But i will try to get a vid and post it, its SOOOO cute!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.............

You've done such a fab job with her. I bet the bond between you two is enormous. No wonder she thinks she's human; she has a human Mummy


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She certainly does seem to recognise me. My brother and his girlfriend were visiting yesterday and we were all on the floor with Evie, she made straight for me every time to play :lol: She loves to have a cuddle with everyone though


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

TOO cute:001_wub:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

so pleased 2 hear she is thriving xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

She is a credit to you and your perseverance Jess

She has a look though - could be trouble  but she is beyond cute


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Evie is 4 weeks old today and doing really well  She was at the vet over the weekend as she was having some trouble after feeding, she was snorting/vomiting little bits back up. Turns out she was a bit colicky so we are having to wind her for about 10 mins after every feed and we've put her back down to smaller feeds more often


She is just THE cutest little girl :001_wub:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!! I need a little Evie!! I'm totally smitten... She's even attracted the OH's interest, which is quite an achievement!! 
:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

She is sooooo lovely! xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess she is gorgeous.. One special pupster - I am in love!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

She is just too gorgeous for words.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Evie's video, taken a couple of days ago! Please excuse the erratic camera :lol:
> 
> YouTube - Evie at Three Weeks


she is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Glad you all like her!  She is definately going to be trouble, she already is :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

she just gets cuter and cuter :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

She get/ prettier every time I see new pics. What a little sweetie pie x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just took some more very cute (i may be biased lol) photos of Evie! I went a bit OTT so sorry theres so many!

Feeding time:














































Her teeth are just coming through so she is chewing everything, her favourites are fingers though!




























She's just started grooming herself!























































And with her Mum:





































And my favourite of them all:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

She's so beautiful and Maya is a very vey special chihuahua


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Maya is being so good with her


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She is so cute and definitely will adopt the nickname of "little bugger" as time grows up. She is soooo cheeky!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


>


Love Maya's face here!!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

She is way too precious! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She is already trouble, I think im spoiling her :lol: Oh well 

Maya looks like a dirty old man in that pic Tanya :lol: Basenji's are supposed to be proud, aloof, elegant dogs :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Everytime you put new pics on I just sit going 'Awwwww' out loud at the screen but that last one especially got the loudest coo going - it is such an adorable special photo, it is so sweet. I would have that hanging on my wall.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Love all the photo's !


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't usually look in the breeding forum but I'm glad I did. Evie is absolutely gorgeous and all credit to you putting in the hard work needed to pull her through. She's worth every hour spent and more.

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the last pic - I think that one needs to be framed!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont be sorry there's so many, I could look at them all day!!
Love the one where shes pawing your face


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww gorgeous  I'm not a fan of chi's, but she is gorgeous


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Are you planning on showing her ?

Sharon


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! I got some adorable pics of her playing with the labs, I will upload them tomorrow as photobucket is not working for me.



benjibirch said:


> Are you planning on showing her ?
> 
> Sharon
> 
> View attachment 61975


No plans being made at all other than to get her through each day


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

It is tomorrow  come on get them up quick...quick


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I'll see if i can copy them from facebook, I have them on there :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I shall await the piccies of the wee princess, and I am only joking I am sure I can wait till later


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Evie would disagree!  Will try and get them copied while im stalking celebs on twitter...


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Here we go:
































































Sleepy puppy after her adventures!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww gorgoeus, well done to you for getting her to this point
Seeing her next to the labs paw just drives it home just how tiny she still is
Although I dont know how big a chi pup is normally, pretty tiny i imagine
is she a 'normal' weight now?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Aw she is gorgeous, defo a princess! Shes a credit to all your hard work


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im not really sure as this is our first chi puppy. She is just coming up to 5 weeks and weighs 397g tonight. She seems fat and healthy though


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> :lol: Evie would disagree!  Will try and get them copied while im stalking celebs on twitter...


You are admitting to that -- Oh Jess - you do make me chuckle :lol: and while your at it I need Maya ones


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You are admitting to that -- Oh Jess - you do make me chuckle :lol: and while your at it I need Maya ones


Well, the way I look at it, if they didnt want to be stalked they wouldnt share their every move with us  I mean, one of them just shared a photo of his dinner??? :blink:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Well, the way I look at it, if they didnt want to be stalked they wouldnt share their every move with us  I mean, one of them just shared a photo of his dinner??? :blink:


Ohh dear.. and I thought these celebs had interesting lives  Never looked at twitter myself would get lost, can just about work FB and thats full of dog photos and showing friends not much else :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You are admitting to that -- Oh Jess - you do make me chuckle :lol: and _while your at it I need Maya ones _


Spot the basenji:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh love the last piccie and flipping heck..well done for getting the horse in there to its stunning, that can come here aswell.. Might aswell through a lab and pug in my goody bag too & one of the cats (or is that just to greedy)


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I can do a parrot and a hedgehog too if you want?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I can do a parrot and a hedgehog too if you want?


Ohh yes I'll have the parrot..But hedgehog hmm Ill let you keep the hog - because I am ever so kind..

More to the case that after working at a wildlife with 500 at any one time over winter, Im all hogged out..and the smell well like I said you can keep the hoggie...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She looks fab, well done you have done a great job. That basenji can move love the horse to. My daughter wanted a pygmy hedgehog for her birthday But we have enough pets and I figure if they eat cat food they they virtually poo like cats too  I can't stand cat poo lol. I reach when I clean out the litter tray


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hedgehog poos are very stinky :lol: Not very pleasant!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Where was Charlie?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Charlie was back at the rented fields, but they've swapped again now! Una is back there in the big field i've been resting (lots of grass!!) and Charlie is at my mums on the fields Una has eaten down as he's rather fat and on a diet. So, his field at the ones I rent is being rested  Lots of rotation going on :lol:

More Evie pups coming later


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The pictures have FINALLY uploaded...!!



















Pounce!









Eating Meg's tail









Nanny Chloe









Feeding time


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No ridiculous huge cows in the fields? 

Bless Meg not minding the pup eating her tail!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh she is gorgeous! <3


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie is 6 weeks old today, how amazing is that?!! What a little star she is!!! For her special birthday she has got a special present! A lovely new home! 










She loves being able to see out










Technically, we got it for her at UK Toy but it only arrived today which seems quite fitting, what with it being her birthday.

Here's some pictures of her a couple of days ago - her first raw bone!!! Very soothing on her sore gums I think.




























And just some taken yesterday cos she is adorable:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy 6 weeks birthday Evie - you are one special little girl.

Evie sure has the 'awwww' factor because everytime you post some new pics they still make me go awww as I'm looking through them. Love her new house, she is just so tiny bless her. xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She is just adorable She looks so tiny in her new home you can hardly see her


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Evie!  awww she is just so cute!! I love the one of her looking out from her new home  fab pics xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

She's a beautiful little girl and if anyone deserves to pull through it is her. Good luck, my thoughts are with you and little Evey. :001_smile:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Six weeks has gone so quickly and she is looking really lovely


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy 6 Week Birthday Evie, you are one special little girl


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow what a posh house  Happy 6 week birthday, how happy we all are that your a little fighter and still here to make us smile with your over whelming cuteness !


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous, a right credit to you! Them whelping boxes are fab!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

A breeder I know uses the same whelping boxes for her chi's, they are fantastic


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Snowsilk box??? Get you, you jammy bugger 

She is just yummy and looks like a proper chi now, not a tiny baby (although she is obviously tiny )


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ye, them Snowsilk boxes look awesome  She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I love checking in to see the pics. What a little darling.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just noticed us lazy so and so's haven't rated this thread ! And 5 star one it should be


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow she's doing well.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

She gets more adorable by the day


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow she is coming on great what special little girl


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very rarely come into this section, but this thread caught my eye .... have to say you have done a fantastic job, and the puppy is adorable


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all 

We've been planning to get a snowsilk box for ages, we usually use home made boxes for whelping but i like the look of the snowsilks. Evie just prompted us to get one sooner as its a nice size and warm for her


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I absolutely love your sweet little girl and I have enjoyed reading this thread. It was so very sad at the start but has had such a wonderful turn, you have done brilliant!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Gosh she's still so tiny !! - I've just ordered a Snowsilk whelping box for my new litter - the scan showed at least 9 so I decided to go for a new box that could withstand the kind of wear and tear that 9 Belgian pups can create !! 

How old is Evie now ?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We've actually been quite surprised that the box has stained!! Without going into TOO much detail, when Evie does her poos she does them as she reverses (random!lol) and one she reversed into the side of the box and got some poo on there. It has stained onto the box and we have scrubbed and scrubbed and it wont come off. I had expected the box to be wipe clean but for some reason it isnt. As puppies go Evie is very very clean, she always does her pees and poos on her training pad and thats the first time she's made a mess on the box, but from my previous litters and how messy they were, im not sure how white the box will be after a couple of litters in it...!!!! 


Evie is 7 weeks tomorrow, and we've hit our first problem! She has been on grown up food for a couple of weeks now, first baby rice which she loves and this week we have put her on Royal Canin Puppy Mousse and soaked Royal Canin babydog starter food. Will she eat it?? Not a chance in hell. She will have maybe two mouthfulls, just cos she's hungry, then sits and cries. Put a bowl of puppy rice in and she clears the bowl in about a minute  Think it will be on rice pudding for the rest of its life :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im sure everyone is thoroughly bored with Evie updates now :lol: But its her 7 week birthday today so i got a few pictures when I went to visit her this afternoon. Unfortunately my camera batteries died before I could get any decent ones 





































She wasnt peeing, honest! One of the labs barked and surprised her :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

She so needs to be called princess - she is gorgeous Jess, one very special baby indeed!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Her reg name is going to be "all about eve", cos it really has been all about Evie these last few weeks :lol:

Maya is the Princess


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aww thats brilliant what a perfect name..our hand reared pup was Spirit Of Lyfe - he had the spirit from the start  

Ohh yes little Maya is defo the princess - its ok to have two though


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

she is so pretty

congratulations on getting her this far


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly this little girl is getting more cute as each day passes and there is definitely something special about her and I think she knows it.

Such a beauty. :smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not bored at all, its lovely to hear of her progress


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie had her first outdoor outing this afternoon 
































































And posing in the blossom


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

she is so wee - she'll get lost behind a blade of grass


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't been around a lot let alone posted here for about a year, I don't "do" small breeds and I've never bothered much with the breeding section but I've just sat and read all 27 pages and I so glad I did.

Evie is such an amazing little pup and you have done an incredible job to get het to where she is now. Thank you for sharing her story with us even when you were so worried and sleep deprived and keep up the piccys!:thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Adorable as always.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see how she matures


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She will be beautiful, of course :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

A few more Evie pictures taken a few days ago.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some cute vids!

Trying to climb onto the sofa. She can climb up legs onto the sofa pretty well but gets angry if there are no legs to climb up :lol:

YouTube - DSCF2443

And attacking poor Chloe's tail!

YouTube - Evie at 7 Weeks


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Look what Evie has been doing today, on her 8 week birthday - lead training  She didnt bother at all about it, trotted round like a pro. Did have a few scratches at the collar but that was it. What a little star she is 








































































































































And she also had her first introduction to Charlie!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You don't appreciate just how small she is until you see her next to a cat


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is just so adorable, and growing so fast


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

She is adorable... She looks like she cud get sucked up charlie's nostril!!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Awww I love her!!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im quite glad I made this thread now, I very nearly didnt as it was so touch and go for those first few weeks I didnt want to tempt fate. But now, at 10 & 1/2 weeks old its hard to imagine little Evie was ever that tiny and frail! Its nice to look back at, she's a tough little pup 

Anyway, pics too of course, Evie today!
































































Its a shame this one is so blurry (she was quite far away and the camera wouldnt focus  ) as this is the first time i've seen her in "show pose"  I think she looks pretty boootiful!


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

she is a credit to you


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is adorable :001_tt1: and a real credit to you and your mum's hard work. I can't believe how well she's done after everything that happened


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous but then again we're all biased on here cos we all love little Evie and have followed her story and lived it with you. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She is adorable :001_tt1: and a real credit to you and your mum's hard work. I can't believe how well she's done after everything that happened


Now come on, lets give the credit where its due!! Im pretty sure I did 99% of the Evie work and my mum just babysat her occassionally :lol:

Thanks for the replies everyone. Makes me sick to think about how differently the story could have ended up  I kept thinking she'd have died every time i looked in her box for the first four or five weeks  Dont think i'll ever stop worrying about that with her though...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, where have them legs come from?!? She is so lovely. Such a wonderful outcome from a situation which was one of a breeders worst nightmare.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Wow, where have them legs come from?!? She is so lovely. Such a wonderful outcome from a situation which was one of a breeders worst nightmare.


I know, they've appeared out of nowhere  :lol: Her mum is a little short on the leg for my personal taste so I was hoping Logan might add a bit more length of leg on Evie and he (hopefully!) seems to have 

She is doing well though, she is a picky eater which is a pain, she's not thin as such, but i would prefer her to have a bit more weight on. Last week I (very rudely) offered her some cooked liver and heart one night for her tea - you should have seen the face on her  Refused to eat that AND her breakfast and lunch the next day cos she was so traumatised  She will eat cooked chicken, or pork rind (crackling to us commoners, the pugs love it :lol: ) and occassionally her RC puppy food, but even that is hit and miss  She is going to be one high maintenance little doglet!!! :blink:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I know, they've appeared out of nowhere  :lol: Her mum is a little short on the leg for my personal taste so I was hoping Logan might add a bit more length of leg on Evie and he (hopefully!) seems to have
> 
> She is doing well though, she is a picky eater which is a pain, she's not thin as such, but i would prefer her to have a bit more weight on. Last week I (very rudely) offered her some cooked liver and heart one night for her tea - you should have seen the face on her  Refused to eat that AND her breakfast and lunch the next day cos she was so traumatised  She will eat cooked chicken, or pork rind (crackling to us commoners, the pugs love it :lol: ) and occassionally her RC puppy food, but even that is hit and miss  She is going to be one high maintenance little doglet!!! :blink:


She may as well continue with how she started


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Ive loved little Evies story special little girl


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

She looks fab. You've done an amazing job with her.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love her xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie is going to be 6 months on Sunday, so I thought some of you might like to see her now. My little miracle pup!!




























I always smile when I see Evie with her mum, too cute!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Where's her first show?


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She's not even registered yet :lol:

Im not sure if I will show her, im so ridiculously overprotective of her i'd probably take it rather too personally if someone criticised her :lol: I may try some local open shows in the future and see how she does... maybe. She needs to grow first though, she is still rather behind what i'd have hoped, she needs to body up a bit. She is still under 3lb so until she fills out a bit she's too small to show.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My god 6 months already? She's defiantly grown


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

What a wonderful story  (not the beginning obviously) but to read about how Evie beat the odds bless her
Great name too, my baby is Evie (Human baby that is):001_wub:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow isn't she just gorgeous - you must be so very proud of her and yourself for that matter. 

That six months went fast and your little baby is quite the little lady now, very special little princess. :001_tt1:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Way to go Evie.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lovely to see her again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow 6 months allready, she sure is looking good, you must be very proud of her xx_


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

She has such a lovely head, where has the time gone??


----------

